# Water bra



## Mossa

Does anybody know if there is a French name for a water bra ?

Thanks  a lot.


----------



## SwissPete

What is a *water bra*? Do you have context to help us?


----------



## Tayllc

A water bra is a bra that instead of having excess padding has water inside  to create an illusion of larger breasts. Water is used instead of padding sometimes as it is supposed to be a bit more realistic than just thick padding.


----------



## Mossa

SwissPete said:


> What is a *water bra*? Do you have context to help us?



It is a bra with water pads inside so that the breasts appear to be bigger.


----------



## pikabu

I don't think they would translate it. Do they translate the wonderbra?


----------



## dewsy

Anything that is put inside a bra is un coussinet. I have seen coussinets en silicone, could this be the same thing?


----------



## Micia93

pikabu said:


> I don't think they would translate it. Do they translate the wonderbra?


 

quite agree with you Pikabu !
you need to know what it is, of course, but without translating it !


----------



## Mossa

Micia93 said:


> quite agree with you Pikabu !
> you need to know what it is, of course, but without translating it !



I agree but it's in a dialog and it needs to be self explanatory to have the impact of the original dialog. Basically, it's a man who's mocking a woman for wearing one. I'm not sure the word "Water bra" is really known to French people except women who wear them because it seems to be the way they call these in shops; I could use "Wonder Bra" which is widely known but it wouldn't have the same impact as a "Water Bra" is made to be even bigger.


----------



## XIII56

rembourré avec des coussinets d'eau !?!


----------



## Micia93

Mossa said:


> I agree but it's in a dialog and it needs to be self explanatory to have the impact of the original dialog. Basically, it's a man who's mocking a woman for wearing one. I'm not sure the word "Water bra" is really known to French people except women who wear them because it seems to be the way they call these in shops; I could use "Wonder Bra" which is widely known but it wouldn't have the same impact as a "Water Bra" is made to be even bigger.


 
OK, I understand what you mean Mossa
then, we must find some slang expression, like "soutif à loloches" for example 
I know the guys here don't lack imagination, and they certainly will find out a good one !


----------



## XIII56

Micia93 said:


> I know the guys here don't lack imagination, and they certainly will find out a good one !


I think if that was frequent here we would call it a "water soutif".


----------



## Missrapunzel

dewsy said:


> Anything that is put inside a bra is un coussinet. I have seen coussinets en silicone, could this be the same thing?


I think dewsy is right! I would say "_un soutien-gorge avec coussinets en silicone_" or maybe "_coussinets d'eau_".


----------



## Micia93

Missrapunzel said:


> I think dewsy is right! I would say "_un soutien-gorge avec coussinets en silicone_" or maybe "_coussinets d'eau_".


 

c'est très certainement cela, Miss, mais le problème est qu'il s'agit d'un dialogue, que le type se moque de la fille qui porte cela, et il faut peut-etre un niveau de langage plus au ras des pâquerettes, tu ne trouves pas ?


----------



## vanagreg

On peut dire tout simplement "soutien-gorge à eau".


----------



## giga2294

vanagreg said:


> On peut dire tout simplement "soutien-gorge à eau" .


D'accord avec vanagreg.
La preuve : http://www.priceminister.com/offer/...outien-Gorge-Avec-Eau-Integre-85-A-Tanga.html


----------



## Missrapunzel

vanagreg said:


> On peut dire tout simplement "soutien-gorge à eau".


pas mal !!!


----------



## boterham

si cela doit être un peu familier pourquoi pas _soutif à poches d'eau  ?_

soutif rembourré à l'eau / avec des poches d'eau ?


----------



## smallseb

Et pourquoi pas, dans sa forme la plus simple _un sous-tien gorge rembourré_?
Water-bra stands for the material inside the bra. Does it really matters with what is it padded with?


----------



## Micia93

boterham said:


> si cela doit être un peu familier pourquoi pas _soutif à poches d'eau ?_
> 
> soutif rembourré à l'eau / avec des poches d'eau ?


 

d'accord avec toi Boterham, je crois qu'il faut s'éloigner de la définition d'origine, et c'est le niveau de langage dont je parlais justement !


----------



## XIII56

smallseb said:


> Et pourquoi pas, dans sa forme la plus simple _un sous-tien gorge rembourré_?
> Water-bra stands for the material inside the bra. Does it really matters with what is it padded with?


I think so, because if she uses kleenex, it will be more obvious, whereas using water she'd better check it doesn't pierce .


----------



## smallseb

Actually...!


----------



## giga2294

Tayllc said:


> A water bra is a bra that instead of having excess padding has *water inside to create an illusion of larger breasts*. Water is used instead of padding sometimes as it is supposed to be a bit more realistic than just thick padding.


 
Définition trouvée chez Triumph : http://www.triumph.com/fr/page_2278_Lexique.php
*Soutien-Gorge à Eau*
Une variante du soutien-gorge « push-up » dans lequel sont intégrés des *coussinets remplis d’eau augmentant le volume de la poitrine*.
Inconvénient : ces soutien-gorge sont souvent très lourds.


----------



## Grop

On peut sans doute parler de "soutif à eau", si on veut être familier.

(Ce n'est sans doute pas plus obscur que "water bra").


----------



## Mossa

boterham said:


> si cela doit être un peu familier pourquoi pas _soutif à poches d'eau  ?_
> 
> soutif rembourré à l'eau / avec des poches d'eau ?



Merci beaucoup tout le monde ! J'avoue que je n'attendais pas autant de réactions sur ce sujet; on dirait que ça intéresse des gens 
Boterham, ça me plaît bien, le "soutif rembourré à l'eau", ça colle parfaitement au personnage.


----------



## Mossa

Juste une question d'orthographe : sous-tif ou soutif ?
résultats google:
sous-tif 24 100
soutif 280 000 (y compris des sites de vente de lingerie)


----------



## giga2294

Mossa said:


> sous-tif 24 100
> soutif 280 000 (y compris des sites de vente de lingerie)


CQFD

sous-tif ça fait un peu "sous le cheveu", non ?


----------



## Grop

Mossa said:


> Juste une question d'orthographe : sous-tif ou soutif ?



Je préfère soutif, qui vient de soutien (et pas de sous-tien).


----------



## XIII56

Personnellement je n'ai jamais vu sous-tif.

On sent qu'il y en a qui profitent de ce thread parce qu'ils n'osaient pas poster un "French only : sous-tif ou soutif ???"


----------



## Mossa

XIII56 said:


> Personnellement je n'ai jamais vu sous-tif.
> 
> On sent qu'il y en a qui profitent de ce thread parce qu'ils n'osaient pas poster un "French only : sous-tif ou soutif ???"





C'est moi qui ai posé la question de français et qui ai démarré le fil de discussion ; cela me paraîtrait ridicule de ne pas inclure cela dans le même fil...


----------



## XIII56

aaaargh, touché


----------

